# question on Pelican Resort, St Martin



## bea (Nov 17, 2006)

Any info on this resort? Looking at advertisement/possible purchase for week 6 (First full week in Feb) studio unit, $3500 
Good buy, terrible buy? 
I have no idea of the area, resort, etc.  I looked at the website, seems like a nice resort.
It is located on Simpson Bay.
I don't know yet what the maint. fees are either.
Need any info/advise you all can offer-
Thanks


----------



## Cappy (Nov 17, 2006)

*BAD price I think*

I paid $6000 for a 2 bedroom week #7  @  a Gold Crown Resort  & a better resort!!(M. Fee of $741). That resort is off my traing list. I have stayed there 2 times & both times I hated it! See what building it is in!!  Make sure it isn't a basement unit cuz I wouldn't take that for free!! The M. Fee there are high also!! I think they also had a special assment & make sure that is paid also!!
I would offer no more than $2200 for that!


----------



## milotcat (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree, be careful. The lower buildings are better than the upper, and we traded for a studio in the "B" building that was referred to as the Dungeon. Mold, smells, unlivable. They moved us, but it still was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## Aldo (Nov 18, 2006)

The resort themselves sells those dungeons for $2900.  I think earlier this year they were blowing them out for around $2000 or so, weren't they?

I wouldn't consider one of those weeks at any price.  Rooms are nasty, MF too high.

In that price range, on St. Maarten, I'd far prefer one of the rooms at Mary's Boon right next to the runway.


----------



## jfitz (Nov 22, 2006)

*Which studio?*

Pelican has a number of different buildings with studio units.  The sleep 2 studios in the two "B" buildings are the ones nicknamed the dungeons.  The sleep 4 studios in the "B" buildings are large units with full kitchens.  All the "B" building sleep 2 studios have odd unit numbers, the "B" building sleep 4 studios have even numbers.  

Pelican's "Official" resale price is $2900 for the sleep 2 studio and $4500 for the sleep 4 studio regardless of week; closing costs are $275.  Week #6 is high demand so you probably will not find one in Pelican's inventory.  Pelican had a special assessment in January, 2005.  The 2007 MFs are $520 for a sleep 2 studio and $694 for a sleep 4 studio.


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 23, 2006)

That would rate a "terrible buy" in my book.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 25, 2007)

jfitz said:


> Pelican has a number of different buildings with studio units.  The sleep 2 studios in the two "B" buildings are the ones nicknamed the dungeons.  The sleep 4 studios in the "B" buildings are large units with full kitchens.  All the "B" building sleep 2 studios have odd unit numbers, the "B" building sleep 4 studios have even numbers.
> 
> Pelican's "Official" resale price is $2900 for the sleep 2 studio and $4500 for the sleep 4 studio regardless of week; closing costs are $275.  Week #6 is high demand so you probably will not find one in Pelican's inventory.  Pelican had a special assessment in January, 2005.  The 2007 MFs are $520 for a sleep 2 studio and $694 for a sleep 4 studio.



I have a 4/2 studio, full kitchen, on hold.  From the above it sounds as if that would *not* be one of the "Dungeon" units.  Am I correct?


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 25, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I have a 4/2 studio, full kitchen, on hold.  From the above it sounds as if that would *not* be one of the "Dungeon" units.  Am I correct?



That is correct. The "dungeon rooms" are all sleep 2 studios in the Bouganvilia building.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I stayed in B452 last summer and it was a great room, I would have picked different colors but that is my biggest fault. The grounds are clean and the pools meticulously maintained. Pool burgers were great!

This studio 4 measured 50x15 plus a balcony, not too shabby.

Make sure you hit Picante down the road and get a flavored rum shot with desert (old family recipe).

Have fun!

John


----------



## Blondie (Apr 30, 2007)

I really like Pelican. You must get the room number, however, and- that prices is very high I think. I would offer no more than $1500.  Maint fees are skyrocketing and you can easily rent from an owner.  Most pwople who want to sell are despserate to get out. Just be patient and you may do even better than that.


----------



## kimmyfromar (Aug 13, 2007)

*Pelican Resort C4B*

We have a room booked for C4B - is that building C or B?  Does this qualify as the dungeon?? Please let me know before we go!! thanks


----------



## Kal (Aug 14, 2007)

C4B is in the Croton Building and is not a dungeon.  It will be fine.


----------



## places2go2 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Pelican room number question -- Help!*

I have a room booked at the pelican in B263 studio for two and wondered if anyone can let me know if this is one of the tiny musty rooms that is terrible or if this one would be OK...I have a chance to cancel. Thanks!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Dec 11, 2007)

places2go2 said:


> I have a room booked at the pelican in B263 studio for two and wondered if anyone can let me know if this is one of the tiny musty rooms that is terrible or if this one would be OK...I have a chance to cancel. Thanks!



I'm afraid so. I am 100% sure of it! My dungeon room B265 is part of a 2BR lockout so it is used only for sleeping and therefore tolerable. I wasn't there last year but in 2006 mine wasn't musty smelling, just dark and the only view you have from your patio is of the parking lot.


----------



## places2go2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Cancelled, thanks!*

I cancelled this reservation and when I did I simply said it was "too small" being a 2/2 and asked if they had a 2/4 in an even number room but that was not available. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

